# forcing install of libutempter



## MarcoB (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi,

After an upgrade from 8-ST to 9-ST, I did a *portupgrade -a* of my installed ports. I got the message that /usr/ports/sysutils/libutempter was in the base system now and the port was ignored, so I deinstalled the port because I thought it wasn't needed anymore. Well, this was a bad idea because now my X has a lot of problems. Libutempter is obviously not in the base system. Most important: xterm doesn't work anymore so I also can't *su* to root anymore. My console is screwed also after the upgrade because the F-keys of my keyboard don't work so mc is now unusable.

So first I want to force a portinstall of libutempter. How do I do that?

Thanks,

Marco


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 13, 2012)

```
$ locate utempter
/usr/include/utempter.h
/usr/lib/libutempter.a
/usr/lib/libutempter.so
/usr/lib/libutempter_p.a
/usr/lib32/libutempter.a
/usr/lib32/libutempter.so
/usr/lib32/libutempter_p.a
```

That's in the base system. Maybe your current ports that depend on it need to be recompiled. Maybe you can get away with temporary symlinks from /usr/local/lib (see the port's pkg-plist) to their /usr/lib counterparts for the time being.


----------



## t0ken (Jan 14, 2012)

MarcoB, did you try DutchDaemon's suggestion?

I have a significant number of ports that also depend on libutempter, but I did not delete the port b/c I didn't want to break things (and judging by your post, I'm VERY glad I didn't).  When I ran my portupgrade, I used '-x' to exclude libtempter (along with hulu & wine64).

I've now rebuilt everything EXCEPT what depends on libutempter, and the ports are still complaining about not having it installed so I'm not sure where to go at this point.


```
** Port marked as IGNORE: sysutils/libutempter:
        is now contained in the base system
** Port marked as IGNORE: multimedia/linux-huludesktop:
        has known issues under 9.x. Define NO_IGNORE to install without support
--->  Skipping 'x11/xorg-apps' (xorg-apps-7.5.1) because a requisite package 'libutempter-1.1.5_1' (sysutils/libutempter) failed (specify -k to force)
--->  Skipping 'x11/xorg' (xorg-7.5.1) because a requisite package 'libutempter-1.1.5_1' (sysutils/libutempter) failed (specify -k to force)
--->  Skipping 'x11/kdelibs4' (kdelibs-4.7.3_1) because a requisite package 'libutempter-1.1.5_1' (sysutils/libutempter) failed (specify -k to force)
--->  Skipping 'deskutils/kdepimlibs4' (kdepimlibs-4.7.3) because a requisite package 'kdelibs-4.7.3_1' (x11/kdelibs4) failed (specify -k to force)
--->  Skipping 'x11/kgamma' (kgamma-4.7.3) because a requisite package 'libutempter-1.1.5_1' (sysutils/libutempter) failed (specify -k to force
--continues--
```


I wrote to the STABLE list a few days ago, but didn't get any relevant replies :/

I suppose I can just force the rebuild of those ports and live with the dependency problem until it's addressed.


----------



## MarcoB (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes, I followed the suggestion of DutchDaemon to recompile the dependend ports. That helped (reinstall of xterm and Eterm). So thanks for the hint!

The right way to go is probably to deinstall the libutempter port, and reinstall all dependend ports. Or reinstall all installed ports, but in my case that takes a week (1865 ports) to finish. So I'll just reinstall the ports first that have issues with the upgrade.

Marco


----------



## t0ken (Jan 14, 2012)

I got it sorted    I just needed to remove the port then update/fix my pkgdb...simply solution to a simple problem that my confusion blew out of proportion, lol.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## burkoff (Jan 15, 2012)

I fix the problem so

```
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/libutempter/
make deinstall distclean
pkgdb -F
```
then depend to xterm, xorg and xorg-app ..


----------

